# Louisville Area Haunt Favorite Opens In 2 Weeks



## kentuckyspecialfx.com (Jun 20, 2008)

*Publicity Ideas!*

You know you guys could have called us and we could have done some pretty cool stuff for ya!
Nothing attracts attention like our UV reactive props, best of all our shop is right off of Dixie Hwy.
Call us if you get a chance! 502-836-1674 or got to our website kentuckyspecialfx.com, we do a lot of custom stuff for advertising, super big attention getting stuff.


----------

